# Stay with Canon?



## tyho (Jul 10, 2013)

After 4 years using Canon gear i am thinking of selling all my stuff and switch over to Nikon to get better sensor performance. The lenses of Nikon are not as good as Canon's but with the Nikon sensor the (DSLR+Lens combi) scores are much better. "It's the combi that makes the picture"

What do you all think? 
Keep waiting till Canon gets up (again) with Nikon?

I think this can take a long time... Maby never... Or are there any rumors canon wil get back on top soon?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Thinking of leaving Canon*

H & G.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Thinking of leaving Canon*

First post, sensor performance = red flag.

Get whatever keeps you happy and the images you want. Canon doesn't care about you personally, neither do Nikon.


----------



## tyho (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Thinking of leaving Canon*



neuroanatomist said:


> H & G.



Well... no offense to anyone!?

Just asking advice. I did not sell anything yet. I truly like canon... But i just don't get it why canon can't make the better sensors...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Thinking of leaving Canon*



tyho said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > H & G.
> ...



Show us some images you have shot where your Canon sensor let you down and a Nikon sensor would have made an appreciably better image. It can be done, but not as often as marketing and forums would have you believe.


----------



## infared (Jul 10, 2013)

tyho said:


> After 4 years using Canon gear i am thinking of selling all my stuff and switch over to Nikon to get better sensor performance. The lenses of Nikon are not as good as Canon's but with the Nikon sensor the (DSLR+Lens combi) scores are much better. "It's the combi that makes the picture"
> 
> What do you all think?
> Keep waiting till Canon gets up (again) with Nikon?
> ...



First of all...you are incorrect. Some Nikon lenses perform as good or better than Canon's. Many do not. So your general blanket statement about Canon lenses being all better, we can throw in the trash.
AND, unless you are shooting high end products photography or are making huge enlargements of your images....there is no real need to switch systems. Many have switched and come back to the Canon system for many reasons that the Canon system offers besides a slight increase in sensor performance.
In the end what system you choose is a very personal choice and there is no wrong or right choice...but this forum is probably not the best place to post an ill-thought out question that you have posed. No?
(Hint...if your decision is based simply on DxO results, you might want to also consider other more well-balanced sources. I personally believe that the DxO website is less than transparent is their assessment of gear and I do not consider any of the information that the site posts. ...but that is totally my opinion.)


----------



## AmbientLight (Jul 10, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> tyho said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Now that is a brilliant idea. Let's compare apples and apples. You can start by renting:
a Nikon D4 + 70-200 f2.8 zoom
a Canon 1D-X + 70-200 f2.8 zoom

Go and shoot some sports or an event or whatever else you like in dimly lit conditions so that you can really appreciate that Nikon sensor and AF system.


----------



## insanitybeard (Jul 10, 2013)

infared said:


> In the end what system you choose is a very personal choice and there is no wrong or right choice...but this forum is probably not the best place to post an ill-thought out questin that you have posed. No?



Perhaps CR could introduce a 'FAQ' section, which may (or may not, call me an old cynic) reduce the amount of deceased Equine beatings on the forum.


----------



## infared (Jul 10, 2013)

insanitybeard said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > In the end what system you choose is a very personal choice and there is no wrong or right choice...but this forum is probably not the best place to post an ill-thought out questin that you have posed. No?
> ...


My response was more well-rounded than "H &G". ;D


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah you should swap. And in 6 months or a year when Canon have the upper hand you should swap back.

Or you should really just get out in this fine weather and enjoy your photography.

Photographers seemed to be riddled with self doubt and so easy to market to.

And to use my tired old analogy... to compare the raw images that DXO use, without any processing at all, is not real world. It's like comparing a bmw without a gearbox to an audi without a gearbox.

I am with canon for the long game. I've built my system up incrementally, and am not going to swap on a whim. Too much money invested and more importantly, I'm getting images I'm very happy with.

I'm not a pro (photographer at least, I do video full time, some using DSLRS) and I don't have clients demanding the best DR or completely noise free images for A1 posters, I'm still going to eat tonight, even if I don't get the exact moment a soccer players foot touches a ball, so I'm maybe the wrong person to ask. In fact I definately am. But I can't help but think your question is a little bit wrong.

Especially for a first post.


----------



## Zv (Jul 10, 2013)

tyho said:


> After 4 years using Canon gear i am thinking of selling all my stuff and switch over to Nikon to get better sensor performance. The lenses of Nikon are not as good as Canon's but with the Nikon sensor the (DSLR+Lens combi) scores are much better. "It's the combi that makes the picture"
> 
> What do you all think?
> Keep waiting till Canon gets up (again) with Nikon?
> ...



Yes take all your Canon gear and sell it all off (btw just how much Canon gear do you have?) and then purchase the exact same Nikon equivalent, spending more money of course as you lost some in the sell off. All because you didn't quite like the sensor. Smart choice.


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 10, 2013)

It is my professional opinion you should switch. I have heard great things about fisher-price camera and have heard of an awesome prototype coming from Lego, but lets keep that on the down-low.


----------



## AprilForever (Jul 10, 2013)

tyho said:


> After 4 years using Canon gear i am thinking of selling all my stuff and switch over to Nikon to get better sensor performance. The lenses of Nikon are not as good as Canon's but with the Nikon sensor the (DSLR+Lens combi) scores are much better. "It's the combi that makes the picture"
> 
> What do you all think?
> Keep waiting till Canon gets up (again) with Nikon?
> ...



Maybe try Sony or Pentax? The Sony sensors are said to be quite good, and their lenses also... Also, the Pentax K-5II seems quite good, by all accounts, but largely ignored... Look at them, and maybe you'll see something you like.


----------



## Apop (Jul 10, 2013)

If you are a fan of canon ergonomics i suggest you don't switch

I recently switched from nikon (d800) to canon (1dmkiv) due to better ergonomics for me and a lot more lenses available.

I really miss the resolution of the d800, but in time canon will come up with better sensors and resolution as well . Lenses I am interested in (wildlife), canon offers more, with a bigger second hand market, and it seems they like the tc's better. 

Some examples of what i did not like about the nikon system.

-Ergonomically , the camera felt like it was made for smaller hands than mine, and i really had to clamp it rather than hold it (even with the battery grip), The d7000, d7100, d600 and d800 all had this problem.
The d600 was better to hold than the d800 weird enough, never tried the d4

-Nikon position of the AF-switch ( to switch how many points you use , and afc-af single) , really awkward then you have anything bigger than a 24-70/70-200 on it ( even with the 70-200 it wasn't great).

- The position of the ISO button , basically same thing , it was on top (left side) of the camera.
When handholding a 200-400 on a d800, i found it akward to change iso or the af area, I could not set it to the buttons on the front (it was possible to change from dx to fx there). Maybe it's been updated or I was 2 dumb to figure it out, but ok.

-The glue of the filter holder actually melted away a bit , and the knob of the filter holder gets in the way when you bag the lens+body combination, it was getting lose after only 2 weeks of usage.
I have seen several nikon lenses where it had to be replaced.

-Less secure feeling with bigger lenses, due to ''smaller'' diameter lens mount, this is probably not even true, but very subjective view of myself

- Amount of pressure needed to press the af-on button on the back of the camera, again this may be different between cameras, but the ones i held (d7000/d7100/d800/d600), it seemed to me that more pressure was needed to press the af-on button, when compared to 1dmkiv/7d/5d etc.
This started to annoy me towards the end of the holliday, I was waiting for something to happen , for 2 hours I was constantly refocussing in anticipation of it to happen.


So in the end, even though the resolution was nice, the lens was great, and I am sure most nikon telephotos are close enough to their canon counterparts , the above things and the craving for more than 4fps made me decide to switch to canon.

The shoes fit better, even though I might run a little slower, I am confident I can keep on running ;P
And eventually canon will catch up on sensor performance, even if they are always 2 years behind I am still liking it better.

Also Nikon has it's own fair share of problems.

No 300 f4 vr yet, no 400 f5.6 , heavier 300/400/500/600 lenses. 
They will be updated eventually, but if their 800's price is any indication, they won't be cheap.


----------



## rumorzmonger (Jul 10, 2013)

AmbientLight said:


> Now that is a brilliant idea. Let's compare apples and apples. You can start by renting:
> a Nikon D4 + 70-200 f2.8 zoom
> a Canon 1D-X + 70-200 f2.8 zoom
> 
> Go and shoot some sports or an event or whatever else you like in dimly lit conditions so that you can really appreciate that Nikon sensor and AF system.



Let's make it _really_ interesting... rent the following gear:

a Nikon D800E and AFS 14-24mm f2.8G zoom;
a Canon 5D Mark III and... oh, rats - Canon doesn't have anything to compete with this - why bother. :-X


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Jul 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> H & G.



What is H & G?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2013)

rumorzmonger said:


> Let's make it _really_ interesting... rent the following gear:
> 
> a Nikon D800E and AFS 14-24mm f2.8G zoom;
> a Canon 5D Mark III and... oh, rats - Canon doesn't have anything to compete with this - why bother. :-X



Or how about:

a Canon 5DIII and TS-E 17mm f/4L;
a Nikon D800E and...

a Canon 5DIII and MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro;
a Nikon D800E and...

a Canon 5DIII and *handholdable* 600mm f/4L IS II;
a Nikon D800E and...

a Canon 5DIII and an f/1.2 prime lens;
a Nikon D800E and...

we could do this all day :



can0nfan2379 said:


> What is H & G?



First post on CR forums, "I'm thinking of ditching Canon and moving to Nikon." Hello & Goodbye.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 10, 2013)

@ OP - CR might not be the right site to ask this type of question. You might get more support in NikonRumors site.

My 2cents: If you feel Nikon can get you better results in IQ, just go for it. I was waiting for a FF small compact camera from Canon, but endup with Sony RX-1. I'm not sure what Canon will bring in the future, but so far, the RX-1 can take amazing photos(or better) compared to BIG FF DSLR cameras. 

If Sony can improve AF speed x2 or x3 faster than currrent RX-1, I have no problem switching to smaller system.


----------



## duydaniel (Jul 10, 2013)

I shoot both and I like Nikon better due to sensor.
They both have pros and cons, your choice should base on your personal preference rather than tech superiority.
Because they are very similar.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 10, 2013)

rumorzmonger said:


> AmbientLight said:
> 
> 
> > Now that is a brilliant idea. Let's compare apples and apples. You can start by renting:
> ...



I bet theres a lot more folk shooting on 70-200's than on uwas!

I like gear talk, I like receiving advice, getting opinions. A bit fed up with Nikon vs Canon. I worked in a camera shop for quite a long time, and I just never ever got into like Nikons, I liked the FM2 & FM3 for their type, and I suppose the f5 and f6 were getting there in terms of operation (f4 was horrible) but I made my choice and nothing Nikon have done since has made me think I need to change. I must be one of the vast minority of folk who realises they don't need 36mp.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 10, 2013)

Yawn, Nikon doesn't have a 600RT and they don't have a better lens selection overall. They don't have a real d700 replacement, which BTW I liked the d700, which the 5D3 really is.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Jul 10, 2013)

To the OP,

Both systems are fine. I have been a Canon user for 13 years and as Neuro pointed out, while Nikon does have a couple of lenses that Canon does not, Canon has many more that Nikon does not. In the end, great photographs are possible from both systems provided the user has the creativity and eye for composition and the technical knowledge to execute it. While Canon's sensor tech may lose a little in the dynamic range department, I feel the options for glass vastly outweigh this slight shortcoming. Personally I've found Canon's ergonomics work better for me than the few times I've played with Nikon DSLRs.

Just my opinion....


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 10, 2013)

The last thing I would do is change brands because of sensor.

The canon sensor is the best....
Then Olympus comes out with the best sensor....
Then Sony comes out with the best sensor....
Then Nikon comes out with the best sensor...
Then Canon comes out with the best sensor...
Then Sony comes out with the best sensor...

It's all where things are in the product cycles....NOBODY lives all the time at the top.

Personally, as a Canon shooter, I am more concerned with good Canon glass and autofocus... that's where IQ mostly comes from. If I were a Nikon shooter, I would be more concerned with good Nikon glass and autofocus


----------



## sunnyVan (Jul 10, 2013)

Go to Flickr and see pictures that have been explored. It's actually possible to get good results with even an entry level camera with a 50mm 1.8. If you don't get the results you want, perhaps get a few good photography books and get some inspiration. Camera is only a tool. Switching to d600 doesn't automatically give you good pictures.


----------



## P_R (Jul 10, 2013)

Surely there must be more than just the sensor as a reason to change?
Not sure I understand the whole change over logic. If you have a base of lenses you need for various applications /situations, plus flash, batteries, chargers etc, it's a sizable investment. Not to mention experience in camera handling, settings, preferences and so on. To the sell / trade all this for a whole new system based one one criteria which may well be leapfrogged at some point in the future anyway, makes me wonder whether it is worth it, even if the sensor isn't as good.
Some years back I sold an image from my 7yold 350d. It was enlarged to over 2m2, not sure how, but that was not my problem! It hangs in a boardroom somewhere. My point is that a sensor is just one aspect of the package you use to take images, the image is what really counts. Don't be too caught up about just a sensor.


----------



## tyho (Jul 10, 2013)

First of all thanks for all the replies!

I didn't get why in my area 20 photographers shoots with canon and only 1 with nikon, but i think i get it now.

Both companies has there own "pros and cons" and i think Canon has a bit more "pros". Maby not in image quality but maby in all the other things to make beauteful pictures.

I have to rent a camera from both in the same price class and just go out shooting. Then i know what i want and what i like  TBC...



P_R said:


> Surely there must be more than just the sensor as a reason to change?
> Not sure I understand the whole change over logic. If you have a base of lenses you need for various applications /situations, plus flash, batteries, chargers etc, it's a sizable investment. Not to mention experience in camera handling, settings, preferences and so on. To the sell / trade all this for a whole new system based one one criteria which may well be leapfrogged at some point in the future anyway, makes me wonder whether it is worth it, even if the sensor isn't as good.
> Some years back I sold an image from my 7yold 350d. It was enlarged to over 2m2, not sure how, but that was not my problem! It hangs in a boardroom somewhere. My point is that a sensor is just one aspect of the package you use to take images, the image is what really counts. Don't be too caught up about just a sensor.



True! my investment in lenses/flash will get useless. at the end its the photographer who handles the gear and takes the picture, so i just take what fits me the most.


----------



## sandymandy (Jul 10, 2013)

Buy the camera that satisfies your need. No matter if Canon/Nikon/Leica/Pentax/...


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> rumorzmonger said:
> 
> 
> > Let's make it _really_ interesting... rent the following gear:
> ...




Yeah but Nikon has Ashton Kutcher, and it sounds fancier when you pronounce it in the British accent "Nick-ohn"


----------



## sdsr (Jul 10, 2013)

I rather like the idea (though not the expense...) of owning more than one system in order to benefit from their various strengths (plus, let's face it, it's fun to play with new toys). Right now I have Canon FF and Olympus OMD, both of which have their obvious relative advantages, and I have no intention of dropping either. 

As we all know, Nikon FF (I'm not much interested in crop) has relative advantages too (notably current sensor technology, though most of the time I think the differences are overrated), and I sometimes think it might be nice to have access to those advantages, especially if in the context of lenses they're complementary. It seems pretty clear that Canon wins at the long end (zooms and primes, with the exception perhaps of the new Nikon 80-400) and wins at mid-range zooms, and pretty clear that Nikon wins with ultrawide zooms. My problem is that I don't want an ultra-wide lens often enough to justify the expense (it would make more sense for me to buy the m43 equivalents, which are extremely good, much smaller and much cheaper) and I'm having a hard time coming up with other Nikon lenses of interest to me that Canon doesn't do at least as well. Nikon's 50mm 1.8G, 85mm 1.8G and 85mm 1.4G probably qualify (the latter if only because Canon doesn't have one), and the 135mm f2 with its adjustable bokeh sounds intriguing. (Putting inferior lenses on a superior sensor seems pointless to me.)

So my question to those of you who use or have used both Nikon and Canon FF is this: which Nikon lenses, in your experience, are either superior to their Canon counterparts or have no Canon counterpart?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Jul 10, 2013)

Time will tell if this new sensor works out. but if not can I have your len's


----------



## insanitybeard (Jul 10, 2013)

Jay Khaos said:


> Yeah but Nikon has Ashton Kutcher, and it sounds fancier when you pronounce it in the British accent "Nick-ohn"



I'm from the UK and right or wrong I've always pronounced it 'Nike-on'!


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jul 10, 2013)

1. how old are you? can't you just do a research and make your own judgement about buying stuff?
2. you are in canon forum and post a question of switching to nikon?

base on (1) and (2), i can see how smart you are...

all digital camera nowadays allow you to yield a good images... if you are not there? blame your technical skills instead of camera.

want to know how good you are? COVER YOUR LCD WITH BLACK GAFFER TAPE, then go around the neighbor where has different lightings, take images... go home, load them into computer and see how many of them you can have without much of post process...


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jul 10, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> It's all where things are in the product cycles....NOBODY lives all the time at the top.



very great point of viewing "...It's all where things are in the product cycles....NOBODY lives all the time at the top..."


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 10, 2013)

ishdakuteb said:


> 1. how old are you? can't you just do a research and make your own judgement about buying stuff?
> 2. you are in canon forum and post a question of switching to nikon?
> 
> base on (1) and (2), i can see how smart you are...
> ...



Or get a Nikon... FE or similar.

Always pronounced it 'Nick-On' not nigh-con or knee-con. Don't really care if I'm right.


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 10, 2013)

what if tyho's "investment" in Canon is a 300D and a 18-55 efs???

He may very well be right to sell his kit for £30 and buy a low end newer Nikon. Everyone is up in arms like he's using the 5Diii or 1Dx and reckoning the tech is a bit shoddy or something...


----------



## jcns (Jul 10, 2013)

tyho said:


> After 4 years using Canon gear i am thinking of selling all my stuff and switch over to Nikon to get better sensor performance. The lenses of Nikon are not as good as Canon's but with the Nikon sensor the (DSLR+Lens combi) scores are much better. "_*It's the combi that makes the picture*_"
> 
> What do you all think?
> Keep waiting till Canon gets up (again) with Nikon?
> ...


In short, NO!!!!


----------



## insanitybeard (Jul 10, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> what if tyho's "investment" in Canon is a 300D and a 18-55 efs???
> 
> He may very well be right to sell his kit for £30 and buy a low end newer Nikon. Everyone is up in arms like he's using the 5Diii or 1Dx and reckoning the tech is a bit shoddy or something...



You may have a point but when the O.P has not taken the trouble to give us this information or look back at the multitude of threads on this site 'debating' this same topic, many of them initiated by first time posters, usually with the net result that it becomes the Canon vs Nikon DR debate, you can understand that many of us feel their heart sink when the topic rears it's head again, and why some posters fuses have been somewhat shortened on the matter.


----------



## brett b (Jul 10, 2013)

tyho said:


> After 4 years using Canon gear i am thinking of selling all my stuff and switch over to Nikon to get better sensor performance. The lenses of Nikon are not as good as Canon's but with the Nikon sensor the (DSLR+Lens combi) scores are much better. "It's the combi that makes the picture"
> 
> What do you all think?
> Keep waiting till Canon gets up (again) with Nikon?
> ...



Great idea!


----------



## akclimber (Jul 10, 2013)

tyho said:


> After 4 years using Canon gear i am thinking of selling all my stuff and switch over to Nikon to get better sensor performance. The lenses of Nikon are not as good as Canon's but with the Nikon sensor the (DSLR+Lens combi) scores are much better. "It's the combi that makes the picture"
> 
> What do you all think?
> Keep waiting till Canon gets up (again) with Nikon?
> ...



That's an awfully dangerous question to ask in Canon forums 

After waiting for years for Canon to improve their sensors (having owned a 10D, 5D, 1D2n, 7D, 5D2, 5D3 and IR converted T3i) and after buying a 5D3 on faith that Canon's sensors just had to be on par with Sony and other sensors and learning that's not nearly the case, I opted to buy a D800e and have vowed not to buy any more Canon gear until they get their sensor act together. I just got tired of waiting and wanted the best DSLR sensor in a good DSLR that was available. I'm fortunate in that I didn't have to sell most of my Canon stuff to try Nikon (I did sell my 7D tho - I always hated the image quality) so it wasn't a huge deal to try the Nikon. Since buying the D800e, I've only used my Canon's when I need to use lenses I don't have Nikon equivalents for (24 TSE MK II, 500 F/4 IS, 100-400). I love the sensor in the D800e and have come to appreciate the Nikon ergonomics and some of its features like easy, built in time lapse functions, etc. (still hate, hate, hate their live view tho).

Anyway, deciding to switch all together would be tough. It depends what you shoot and whether Nikon offers lenses that'll work for ya. It also depends on how much you value having more DR (which helps create better B&W images as well as color - so if you enjoy B&W stuff, it may be a consideration). I guess the decision also depends on whether or when you think Canon will start producing markedly better sensors. If I were you I'd wait until after this upcoming product cycle plays out and if Canon doesn't introduce sensors that float your boat, seriously consider switching. You'll love the other guys' sensors 

Cheers and good luck!


----------



## marcel (Jul 10, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> what if tyho's "investment" in Canon is a 300D and a 18-55 efs???
> 
> He may very well be right to sell his kit for £30 and buy a low end newer Nikon. Everyone is up in arms like he's using the 5Diii or 1Dx and reckoning the tech is a bit shoddy or something...



What you have to say against the 300d????


----------



## sunnyVan (Jul 10, 2013)

ishdakuteb said:


> 1. how old are you? can't you just do a research and make your own judgement about buying stuff?
> 2. you are in canon forum and post a question of switching to nikon?
> 
> base on (1) and (2), i can see how smart you are...
> ...



A little rough. 

But very true.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 10, 2013)

marcel said:


> What you have to say against the 300d????



Looking at that example, exposure accuracy and shadow detail.


----------



## marcel (Jul 10, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> marcel said:
> 
> 
> > What you have to say against the 300d????
> ...



hey boy, was a joke, we must not take things so seriously!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 10, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> what if tyho's "investment" in Canon is a 300D and a 18-55 efs???
> 
> He may very well be right to sell his kit for £30 and buy a low end newer Nikon. Everyone is up in arms like he's using the 5Diii or 1Dx and reckoning the tech is a bit shoddy or something...



I'll buy it for £30 and he can even keep the lens!

I saw one from a dealer with a guarantee for £35 recently and was too slow to jump. Great for a holiday body or timelapser (though really want an 8 or 10mp, xt's are getting there, 20d's still a bit pricey.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 10, 2013)

marcel said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > marcel said:
> ...




Hang on, you asked a question and posted a sample, I pointed out some obvious issues and you get all defensive, and called me boy! How does that work?

It is up to you how seriously you take this stuff, but you shouldn't be surprised if somebody answers a question you ask, it is a forum......


----------



## MLfan3 (Jul 10, 2013)

*if you use video or LV , do not consider Nikons.*



tyho said:


> After 4 years using Canon gear i am thinking of selling all my stuff and switch over to Nikon to get better sensor performance. The lenses of Nikon are not as good as Canon's but with the Nikon sensor the (DSLR+Lens combi) scores are much better. "It's the combi that makes the picture"
> 
> What do you all think?
> Keep waiting till Canon gets up (again) with Nikon?
> ...



hi, what about a Sony?
I think Sony will dominate this FF camera market.
I think DSLRs just have a few more years of life in it.
Probably next year, 2014 I guess ? will be the birth year for a fullframe mirrorless camera with Alpha mount and E mount, which will allow you to shoot at 60 frame per second shooting rate with almost no shutter lag or mirrorshock.
As long it has the annoying mirror inside , it will not get as fast as Sony cameras.
If you did not try the A99v yet , just try it at your local shop.
and if you like it get it from Amazon.
I just bought the lightly used A99v and I am pretty amazed with it , it is fast , reliable and almost shock-less(no mirror lock up required).
Also you should know there will soon be NEX9 or whatever called Sony full frame E mount mirrorless camera announced , and IMHO, the future is hybrid not sill or video only camera.
and therefore, moving to Nikon,which is actually weaker than Canon in many ways as it comes to designing a good hybrid body, is not worth the time and effort.

BTW, I was a Nikon D800e/D600 shooter and now I am slowly moving to Canon /sony set up(the EOS6D, A99v and probably the upcoming NEXFF).

Unless you have some lenses in Nikon line up that you must have or want to use , do not waste your money into that system.

Nikon is a weak company as its latest finacial report tells , it is not good at video and thus, it will have tough time competing against Canon, Sony , PAnasonic and Samsung.
IMHO, it is not Nikonvs Canon any more but more likely Canon vs Sony.
Currently Nikon has really loose manufacturing tolerance and most of its FX cameras have either quality control related issues or design flaws.
Many many D800/E have AF issue , video moire issue, LV issue , card error issues and sometimes even misaligned OVF issue.
The D600 has the infamous lowlight AF and dust issues.
And Nikon seldom honor your warranty or admits some of its products have some serious design flaws.
The D600 dust issue is , imo,not just a minor QC issue but a big design flaw.
I sent mine in for service 7 times before I finally sold it in last week, every time I sent it in it got clean for a few days but then it would collect annoying dust or more likely producing some oily spots in side itself.
There is no real cure for it , so I suggest avoid Nikon FX for now unless you have some particular lenses that you must need or you shoot only landscape or something seldom moves.
Finally, Nikon's biggest issue is its way of LV implementation , it is terrible , the LCD is really dim and rough in resolution in lowlight and so hard to nail the focus in lowlight. In case of the D600 , you cannot even change aperture in LV, which is ridiculous.


----------



## bchernicoff (Jul 10, 2013)

You might want to read through Roger at LensRental's posts related to his search for a camera:

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/02/roger-buys-a-camera-system-refining-my-choices

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2013/02/roger-buys-a-camera-system-finally

A big factor for him was how much faster/cheaper Canon's service department is than Nikon's.

He takes a look at actual image quality with different bodies and lenses.


----------



## marcel (Jul 10, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> marcel said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I did not ask anything to you. Was a quote for another person.
But do not bring your personal problems to the forum.


----------



## shtarker (Jul 10, 2013)

I can never understand why there are so many pro Nikon posters on almost any Canon forum. Does Nikon attract argumentative, arrogant douches? If you are a Nikon fan, shouldn't you spend your time on Nikon forums? Canon forums are going to be pro Canon, so you are just looking for an argument. They just seem to attract a certain angry, disagreeable portion of the population.


----------



## Malte_P (Jul 10, 2013)

tyho said:


> After 4 years using Canon gear i am thinking of selling all my stuff and switch over to Nikon to get better sensor performance. The lenses of Nikon are not as good as Canon's but with the Nikon sensor the (DSLR+Lens combi) scores are much better. "It's the combi that makes the picture"
> 
> What do you all think?
> Keep waiting till Canon gets up (again) with Nikon?
> ...



you should go with nikon or sony.
for a top photographer like you only the best is good enough.
i can see how mediocre canon gear is limiting you and your artistic vision.

if you want to sell you gear i can make you an offer.
thought i can´t pay much... as you noticed canon gear is not that good and therefore not worth much.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 10, 2013)

marcel said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > marcel said:
> ...



Er *"What you have to say against the 300d????"* is a question! I can tell that because it has a question mark after it :

I don't bring my personal problems to the forum, I just replied to a question (remember the question mark part?) that was posted in a forum, I don't see how you construe that as me bringing my personal problems here, but hey, whatever.


----------



## Tanja (Jul 10, 2013)

tyho said:


> After 4 years using Canon gear i am thinking of selling all my stuff and switch over to Nikon to get better sensor performance. The lenses of Nikon are not as good as Canon's but with the Nikon sensor the (DSLR+Lens combi) scores are much better. "It's the combi that makes the picture"
> 
> What do you all think?
> Keep waiting till Canon gets up (again) with Nikon?
> ...



when it walks like a troll... talks like a troll.. smells like a troll it probably is a .... ;D


----------



## rumorzmonger (Jul 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> rumorzmonger said:
> 
> 
> > Let's make it _really_ interesting... rent the following gear:
> ...



... 14-24 f2.8

The D800E has enough extra resolution you could correct your perspective in PhotoShop and still have detail to spare over the Canon...



> a Canon 5DIII and MP-E 65mm f/2.8 1-5x Macro;
> a Nikon D800E and...



... a 20mm f2.8 on a PB-6 bellows - but then that gives you a much wider range of magnifications than you can get with Canon...



> a Canon 5DIII and *handholdable* 600mm f/4L IS II;
> a Nikon D800E and...



... any Nikon supertelephoto - unless you're really a wimp; plus, you can use a shorter lens and crop the image and still have more detail than you can capture with the Canon.



> a Canon 5DIII and an f/1.2 prime lens;
> a Nikon D800E and...



There are a couple of Nikon 50mm f1.2 MF primes that are usable at f/1.2 (no focus shift...) - I can't think of any in the Canon system (unless you're using a Nikon lens on an EF-mount adapter?)



> we could do this all day :



I'm sure we could, but it still wouldn't change the facts... :


----------



## Tanja (Jul 10, 2013)

rumorzmonger said:


> There are a couple of Nikon 50mm f1.2 MF primes that are usable at f/1.2 (no focus shift...) - I can't think of any in the Canon system (unless you're using a Nikon lens on an EF-mount adapter?)



LOL..... you are either trolling or something i get banned for when i write it. ;D


----------



## marcel (Jul 10, 2013)

A big factor for him was how much faster/cheaper Canon's service department is than Nikon's.

[/quote]

When i worked in Spain as news photographer in the end of the '70, i was the only one with Canon cameras. All others used Nikon.For newspapers and magazines was mandatory to work with Nikon. They said that it was impossible to work with cameras other than Nikon, and I must to change, but I do not change. In the '80 canon creates the CPS, I had the card number 7.This was the authentic revolution.Those who used nikon began to change to Canon by the technical service and equipment loan service. Today with the CPN I have the camera repaired or replaced by a new one the same day. Considering this and the quality of Canon cameras and lenses is impossible to think of switching to another brand. I have Canon cameras from 1969. They changed, I do not.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 10, 2013)

rumorzmonger said:


> ... 14-24 f2.8
> 
> The D800E has enough extra resolution you could correct your perspective in PhotoShop and still have detail to spare over the Canon...


Makes sense. That way, you're cropping away the corner softness of the 14-24 that becomes so evident with all that extra resolution.



rumorzmonger said:


> ... a 20mm f2.8 on a PB-6 bellows - but then that gives you a much wider range of magnifications than you can get with Canon...


Yeah, because that's such a convenient alternative. 



rumorzmonger said:


> ... any Nikon supertelephoto - unless you're really a wimp; plus, you can use a shorter lens and crop the image and still have more detail than you can capture with the Canon.


Well, it's true that the Nikon 600mm is _only_ 30% heavier than the Canon 600 II. But I'm sure you're manly enough to handhold the Canon 5200mm lens, too. 



rumorzmonger said:


> There are a couple of Nikon 50mm f1.2 MF primes that are usable at f/1.2 (no focus shift...) - I can't think of any in the Canon system (unless you're using a Nikon lens on an EF-mount adapter?)


Sure, I want to manually focus all the time. BTW, I have no problem using my 85/1.2L II at f/1.2. 



rumorzmonger said:


> I'm sure we could, but it still wouldn't change the facts... :


Well, it's nice that you're right about one thing, at any rate.



> when it walks like a troll... talks like a troll.. smells like a troll it probably is a .... ;D


Well, it talks like a troll. Not sure I want to know how it smells, though. But sadly, this forum seems to attract lots of trolls, and threads like this draw them like moths to a flame.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 10, 2013)

shtarker said:


> I can never understand why there are so many pro Nikon posters on almost any Canon forum. Does Nikon attract argumentative, arrogant douches? If you are a Nikon fan, shouldn't you spend your time on Nikon forums? Canon forums are going to be pro Canon, so you are just looking for an argument. They just seem to attract a certain angry, disagreeable portion of the population.


Trolls are not necessarily from "the other side". They might in fact be avid Canon users. Some people just like to troll. There was an interesting program on NPR about a blogger who had to deal with a lot of trolls, in particular with one special individual.
Turned out the trolling was about the trolling and making some waves, not about the topic at all. The guy did have a regular live otherwise.


----------



## spot (Jul 10, 2013)

I swear I see/hear this countless times from Nikon shooters. I’m not trying to stir the pot, but when it comes to Nikon v Canon shooters,…Nikon people are quite quick to bash anything Canon, but Canon shooters genuinely are interested and/or curious about Nikon equipment and actually give some respect to various aspects of lens and body designs. I agree that these are two great companies and much of it is the skill of the photographer, but jeeeez! I have never gone over to Nikon site to troll around, but there seems to be some trolls here… I have shot Canon equipment for 31 years and have been curious about “the other side” but never thought we were FAR superior or something. I like Canon gear and have invested a lot of time and money in the stuff. I would never think of switching to Nikon just because I think it would make me a better picture takerer. (haha) Some aspects of their gear intrigues me and I can think of a Nikon lens or two I would like to have,..heck I even like the sound of a D4 shutter better compared to my 5D III…..


----------



## SPL (Jul 10, 2013)

neuro Rocks!!!!


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 10, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> But sadly, this forum seems to attract lots of trolls, and threads like this draw them like moths to a flame.


They are being well fed here. They feed on passionate replies to their posts


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 10, 2013)

marcel said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > marcel said:
> ...



now now guys... we all know if he was shooting a 1dx a message would have popped up telling to to move to the left a wee bit to get the background better and his exposure and shadow detail would be spot on.... of course... now continue bickering... =)


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 10, 2013)

insanitybeard said:


> Jay Khaos said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but Nikon has Ashton Kutcher, and it sounds fancier when you pronounce it in the British accent "Nick-ohn"
> ...



My only reference is Kai from Digitalrev haha... I hadn't heard it pronounced like that until he said it.


----------



## gbchriste (Jul 10, 2013)

On average, the capabilities of most any modern DSLR far outstrip the capabilities of the photographer using it.

The same phenomenon applies to violinists. 99.99999% will never exceed the capabilities of whatever instrument they play. It's the very rare talent like an Itzak Perlman or Issac Stern that can tell and exploit the difference between playing a Stradivarious and something else. And even though they can exploit that difference, 99.9999% of the people listening to them wouldn't know the difference.

My 5D Mark III (and 5D2 before it) produces images that consistenly mange to water my own eyes when I excel in at my job of composing, exposing and processing the image. I'll spend my time and efforts perfecting those skills rather than chasing bits and bytes, thank you very much.


----------



## gary samples (Jul 10, 2013)

gbchriste said:


> On average, the capabilities of most any modern DSLR far outstrip the capabilities of the photographer using it.
> 
> The same phenomenon applies to violinists. 99.99999% will never exceed the capabilities of whatever instrument they play. It's the very rare talent like an Itzak Perlman or Issac Stern that can tell and exploit the difference between playing a Stradivarious and something else. And even though they can exploit that difference, 99.9999% of the people listening to them wouldn't know the difference.
> 
> My 5D Mark III (and 5D2 before it) produces images that consistenly mange to water my own eyes when I excel in at my job of composing, exposing and processing the image. I'll spend my time and efforts perfecting those skills rather than chasing bits and bytes, thank you very much.


 I wish I could shoot to my cameras capabilities sorry but I see very few who can !!I see a lot who think they can !


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 10, 2013)

tyho said:


> After 4 years using Canon gear i am thinking of selling all my stuff and switch over to Nikon to get better sensor performance. The lenses of Nikon are not as good as Canon's but with the Nikon sensor the (DSLR+Lens combi) scores are much better. "It's the combi that makes the picture"
> 
> What do you all think?
> Keep waiting till Canon gets up (again) with Nikon?
> ...


I am thinking of getting rid of my Canon gear too. I find that it's just not capable of rendering the detail I need. For example, today I shot some pictures of a deer and although I can clearly see a mosquito on the neck of the deer, I can't tell how much blood it has sucked up. That just is not good enough!


----------



## Skulker (Jul 10, 2013)

gary samples said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > On average, the capabilities of most any modern DSLR far outstrip the capabilities of the photographer using it.
> ...



and of course they think they can technically understand the design of the camera, but of course could have done it much better than Canon did it


----------



## zim (Jul 10, 2013)

gary samples said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > On average, the capabilities of most any modern DSLR far outstrip the capabilities of the photographer using it.
> ...



Have to disagree with you there, I think you can, and do


----------



## Pandypix (Jul 11, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> tyho said:
> 
> 
> > After 4 years using Canon gear i am thinking of selling all my stuff and switch over to Nikon to get better sensor performance. The lenses of Nikon are not as good as Canon's but with the Nikon sensor the (DSLR+Lens combi) scores are much better. "It's the combi that makes the picture"
> ...



Thank you for making my laugh Don the image of the mosquito is wonderful.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 11, 2013)

insanitybeard said:


> Jay Khaos said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but Nikon has Ashton Kutcher, and it sounds fancier when you pronounce it in the British accent "Nick-ohn"
> ...




Insanity: you're quite right. It should be pronounced 'nike-on' because there is a single 'k', at least that's in English and not copying the Japanese pronunciation. If it was 'nick-on' it would be spelt 'Nikkon', just as the Nikkor lenses are pronounced 'Nick-or'. 

Sticking to Canon is much simpler to pronounce, or is it ? Single 'n', shouldn't it be 'Cane-on' because a 'can-on' is what we used to use to shoot at French and Spanish warships. Oh dear, it's all very confusing. The OP should definitely switch to Nikkon.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 11, 2013)

tyho said:


> After 4 years using Canon gear i am thinking of selling all my stuff and switch over to Nikon to get better sensor performance.
> What do you all think?


Yes sell everything and switch to Nikon


tyho said:


> Keep waiting till Canon gets up (again) with Nikon?


Yes wait


tyho said:


> I think this can take a long time... Maby never... Or are there any rumors canon wil get back on top soon?


Yes it can take a long time ... Maybe never ... Yes there are rumors and here is the first credible rumor from a very reliable source "Canon will get back on top exactly 1 week after you sell everything". ;D


----------



## insanitybeard (Jul 11, 2013)

rumorzmonger said:


> I'm sure we could, but it still wouldn't change the facts... :



Which is what exactly? Anything Canon do Nikon can do better? Until Canon does it better than Nikon. And then Nikon does it better than Canon in response. And then my head falls off because I realise I'm focusing (boom boom) more on the equipment than using it for it's intended purpose.


----------



## Menace (Jul 11, 2013)

To the OP, 

have you considered going MF? Imagine the DR and the high mega pixels?

Cheers


----------



## LSV (Jul 11, 2013)

Why does it have to be either or? The OP obviously has some spare money. Use that money to buy some Nikon gears. Enjoy using both systems, then decide. He might like to keep both.


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 11, 2013)

Menace said:


> To the OP,
> 
> have you considered going MF? Imagine the DR and the high mega pixels?
> 
> Cheers



I hear them Hasselblads are pretty swell? Op should swap the 300D for a H5D, see if that compliments his artistic vision satisfactorily?


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 11, 2013)

Actually, I've convinced myself... I'm moving to Hasselblad. Anyone want to buy the gear listed in my signature for £48,000?


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 11, 2013)

Here we go... reasons to switch to Hasselblad:

"A Hasselblad camera is not a reward for having achieved a successful career. A Hasselblad camera is the tool with which you build your successful career to begin with.

There is never any time like the present to start building for the future. And if you think 35mm is good enough for this stage of your career, then you’d better hope that your clients are also willing to settle for “good enough”. The best clients, however, are almost never willing to settle for “good enough”. And why should they, when there are photographers out there who can provide the best? And providing the best is what Hasselblad and the new H5D are all about.

The next step in the evolution of the world renowned Hasselblad H System, the Hasselblad H5D provides a powerful addition to any photographer’s toolbox and provides you with the competitive edge you need in today’s crowded marketplace. The H5D features Hasselblad’s legendary image quality, a new stylish and more compact design, an updated lens line, new electronics, improved AF precision and speed, increased stability and performance, and a range of other new camera functions and improved features, including:
New HCD 4.8/24mm lens
New Macro Converter
More accurate focusing with True Focus II
New Immediate Focus Confirm
New print ready Jpeg files
New compressed multi-shot RAW files for faster and smoother workflow
New Camera Configurator
Larger and more ergonomic buttons
Larger, easier to read display style
Updated Graphics User Interface
More programmable buttons
New and improved weather sealing
New and faster processors implementing Hasselblad Image Processing Architecture
And *more...*

I need this camera just for the *MORE*

I NEED MORE!!! this camera has it!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 11, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> Anyone want to buy the gear listed in my signature for £48,000?


Sounds like a very reasonable offer ... but does the price include shipping?


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 11, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> LewisShermer said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone want to buy the gear listed in my signature for £48,000?
> ...



Collection only


----------



## Zv (Jul 11, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> insanitybeard said:
> 
> 
> > Jay Khaos said:
> ...



Ummm not quite it is pronounced "Neekon" flat intonation. The Japanese romaji sound for I is like our double ee sound as in sleep or beer etc. If it had two K's it would be a short "nee" followed by a emphasised "Khon". In the US it's mispronounced as "nai-kon". In the UK it "nickon". So we are all right and we are all wrong in a way. 

Also Canon is the same Ka non but flat and no emphasis on the ka.


----------



## M.ST (Jul 11, 2013)

Re to: Sounds like a very reasonable offer ...

Do you really think that?

Better buy a H5D-60 for the money.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 11, 2013)

Pandypix said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > tyho said:
> ...


I'll post the picture when I get home tonight....

I shot 25 years with film. I have about 60 binders of slides, none of which have the resolution and detail of what I now consider as an "OK" shot. I have seen a phenominal jump in the quality of autofocus, in the sharpness of lenses, and watched sensors go from 320x200 in 16 colors to 20+megapixels and billions of colours, with processing capability jumping from "send it in to Kodak" to Photoshop. We are living in wonderful times for photography, I can't understand why some people get so worked up over Canon vs Nikon sensors.... both are wonderful.

It's like driving around in an old rusty ford pinto and having someone give you a free Ferrari, and then complaining that you didn't like the cup holder.... WHO CARES!!!!! Go out and enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 11, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > LewisShermer said:
> ...


Sorry, have to pass .. but I would've bought it at your asking price if you included free shipping ;D


----------



## LewisShermer (Jul 11, 2013)

M.ST said:


> Re to: Sounds like a very reasonable offer ...
> 
> Do you really think that?
> 
> Better buy a H5D-60 for the money.



1st in line for all the camera gear, not for sarcasm though?


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jul 11, 2013)

Dear OP,

I hope you can see what can of worm you have opened by asking whether you should move to Nikon (whatever the pronunciation is) from Canon in a Canon forum. Neither I have that much knowledge about sensor technologies (sensor printing, what nanometer technology etc) nor I have any insider knowledge about what Canon plans to do tomorrow (or the day after or one month from now or one year from now or so on). However, assuming that opening the aforementioned can of worm was not your sole intention, I would beg to see some of your work where you think the current sensor technology of Canon has limited your creativity and where Nikon sensor technology would not. The pertinent point is I (or may I say we the CRians) would probably like to see the same photograph taken with your current Canon gear (which I do not know yet) and also with the Nikon gear you plan to buy (you can probably rent it). I shall be highly obliged if you do not resort to saying that "I have read Nikon can do better" after showing us a photograph taken by your Canon gear alone.

Thank you.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 11, 2013)

gbchriste said:


> On average, the capabilities of most any modern DSLR far outstrip the capabilities of the photographer using it.



I resemble that remark.


----------



## AprilForever (Jul 11, 2013)

LewisShermer said:


> Here we go... reasons to switch to Hasselblad:
> 
> "A Hasselblad camera is not a reward for having achieved a successful career. A Hasselblad camera is the tool with which you build your successful career to begin with.
> 
> ...



If they can come out with a 1600 f4 IS for Bird Photography, I am all in!!! Also, I will need a Hassy with at least 6 FPS, and hopefully also serious AF!!!


----------



## Skulker (Jul 11, 2013)

AcutancePhotography said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > On average, the capabilities of most any modern DSLR far outstrip the capabilities of the photographer using it.
> ...



Self portrait coming up? BTW these are particularly good if taken with the lens cap on.


----------



## tphillips63 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Thinking of leaving Canon*



neuroanatomist said:


> H & G.


We seriously should have stopped it at this first reply


----------



## AprilForever (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Thinking of leaving Canon*



tphillips63 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > H & G.
> ...



What does h and g even mean?


----------



## Menace (Jul 11, 2013)

*Re: Thinking of leaving Canon*



AprilForever said:


> tphillips63 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



"Hello and Goodbye "


----------



## tron (Jul 12, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Always pronounced it 'Nick-On' not nigh-con or knee-con. *Don't really care if I'm right*.


 ;D Same here


----------



## roadrunner (Jul 12, 2013)

I just love how most people act as if swapping camera brands is such a simple task. I briefly considered switching to Nikon when I heard the price of the 5D3 (Very briefly, in my head, never made a post on the forums, mind you) as I was not too thrilled with Canon at that point.

I too have only been doing this semi-pro for about 4 years. But do you have any idea how expensive it would be to make the switch to Nikon? Canon 5D3, 7D, 70-200 F2.8L IS II, 24-70 F2.8L II, 100 F2.8L IS Macro, 24-105 F4L IS, Sigma 35 F1.4, 85 F1.8, 50 F1.4, Tokina 11-16 F2.8, 4x 600EX-RT, 2x 430EX II, 580EX II, 3x PW Flex TT5, AC3 Zone Controller... and I'm sure the list goes on with other accessories and random crap I've accumulated over the past few years. And my photography career is comparatively short to many of yours.

It would literally cost me thousands of dollars to make the switch to Nikon, for an imperceptible difference in image quality. In the end, it was much cheaper just to suck it up and purchase the 5D3, rather than wasting all that money switching brands. And I love the 5D3 now =) It helps that I got mine about a year ago for $2700 rather than full retail.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 12, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> tyho said:
> 
> 
> > After 4 years using Canon gear i am thinking of selling all my stuff and switch over to Nikon to get better sensor performance. The lenses of Nikon are not as good as Canon's but with the Nikon sensor the (DSLR+Lens combi) scores are much better. "It's the combi that makes the picture"
> ...


Keep in mind that this is shot with a 3 year old "obsolete" camera and a middle of the road lens. You can pull the resolution out of the RAW file to see a mosquito on the deer's neck. I'm not going to complain about Canon...


----------



## Skulker (Jul 14, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > tyho said:
> ...



Thats all very well Don, but if the camera was better you would be able to see that the deer is under attack! It appears that an evil archer has launched an arrow that is about to strike poor bambie's mum down.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 14, 2013)

Clearly an inferior sensor. You can't even tell if that mosquito is carrying West Nile!


----------



## Malte_P (Jul 14, 2013)

i just shoot this proud canon fan today....








as dumb looking as a mod.....


----------



## Kit. (Jul 14, 2013)

tyho said:


> After 4 years using Canon gear i am thinking of selling all my stuff and switch over to Nikon to get better sensor performance. The lenses of Nikon are not as good as Canon's but with the Nikon sensor the (DSLR+Lens combi) scores are much better. "It's the combi that makes the picture"
> 
> What do you all think?


Google search for "It's the combi that makes the picture": 2 results.
Google search for "It's the photographer that makes the picture": about 15000 results.

Well...


----------



## Malte_P (Jul 14, 2013)

Kit. said:


> tyho said:
> 
> 
> > After 4 years using Canon gear i am thinking of selling all my stuff and switch over to Nikon to get better sensor performance. The lenses of Nikon are not as good as Canon's but with the Nikon sensor the (DSLR+Lens combi) scores are much better. "It's the combi that makes the picture"
> ...



don´t waste your time.. OT is a new user... 3 postings so far.
he is not interested in his thread anymore (probably never was) so why should we?

ps: without the "..." you get 895.000.000 results...


----------



## northbyten (Jul 15, 2013)

I've thought about it and if Sony release a FF NEX that's better value than Canon's next FF then I'm sold.


----------



## jrista (Jul 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> rumorzmonger said:
> 
> 
> > Let's make it _really_ interesting... rent the following gear:
> ...



 +1000


----------



## eml58 (Jul 15, 2013)

I think Neuro got it first response.

H&G

Nothings changed, Op went to sleep after throwing a Dead Mouse in the Fire.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 15, 2013)

This has been very entertaining 

I have learned over the years (and the number is getting alarmingly high) that there are very few things in life you just don´t change. You can change car brand, you can change your wife, but you can´t change your football/soccer team (been a Liverpool FC fan since 1971) and, (after reading the 6556 entries in this thread) obviously can´t change your camera brand (been with Canon since the AE-1 was released in -76 (I think it was)).

Looking back at nearly 40 years with Canon, I believe I can say that if I had to do it all over again, I probably would have ended up with the same. Today, with the 5DIII and 1DX in hand and the biggest collection of high quality glass available, it´s a no-brainer to me.

I wonder what the second most provoking theme for this forum could be, because this must have been No.1


----------



## gundul (Jul 15, 2013)

i used Canon and Nikon concurrently last year. A 5D2 and D700. D700's AF & ISO performance are amazing. The DR latitude while editing RAW on Lightroom is stunning. I am no professional photographer, hence did many simple exposure mistakes. Using D700 reduce my worries on this department a lot. One example is ISO/DR related issues I encountered on Canon:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gundul/7957608758/#sizes/l/

Camera Canon EOS 5D Mark II
Exposure 0.01 sec (handheld)
Aperture f/1.4
Focal Length 35 mm
ISO Speed 100
Exposure Bias 0 EV

I put a gradual exposure compensation on LR started about one third of the frame to the top. The noise is unpleasant.

On the other hand, the colors from D700 turned me off. Yes I use Lightroom, but I don't want to depend on it to the the color that I like. Hence I sell the D700 out, along with the lenses (50/1.4 AFD, 85/1.8AFD, T24-135 and a 70-210), and buy a used 1D2. 

My conclusion now is, I am not going to buy another Canon camera unless its sensor has 14 DR. 5D4? 5D5? I dont know. But Canon definitely wont see my money on Camera department.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 15, 2013)

Yep, it's getting clearer a the time: those who have an overwhelming desire to under expose should by Nikon.


----------



## gundul (Jul 15, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Yep, it's getting clearer a the time: those who have an overwhelming desire to under expose should by Nikon.



Exactly.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 15, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Yep, it's getting clearer a the time: those who have an overwhelming desire to under expose should by Nikon.



Temple guy seems to hav found some followers who love under exposing ;D


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 15, 2013)

Malte_P said:


> i just shoot this proud canon fan today....



I got a shot of his pal answering the OP's question...


----------



## Tanja (Jul 15, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it's getting clearer a the time: those who have an overwhelming desire to under expose should by Nikon.
> ...



lol +1....


----------



## jrista (Jul 15, 2013)

gundul said:


> i used Canon and Nikon concurrently last year. A 5D2 and D700. D700's AF & ISO performance are amazing. The DR latitude while editing RAW on Lightroom is stunning. I am no professional photographer, hence did many simple exposure mistakes. Using D700 reduce my worries on this department a lot. One example is ISO/DR related issues I encountered on Canon:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gundul/7957608758/#sizes/l/
> 
> ...



You can clean up the banding, both horizontal and vertical, with Topaz DeNoise. You can also recover DR with its black point adjustment feature as well. The unsightly dark background in your sample photo could become incredibly clean and very appealing with about five minutes of work or less in DeNoise 5.


----------



## Skulker (Jul 15, 2013)

gundul said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it's getting clearer a the time: those who have an overwhelming desire to under expose should by Nikon.
> ...



but why underexpose? I'm not a big fan of "expose to the right" but it has its place.
Its always best to get a shot as good as you can in camera. 
Some people seem to think that LR or PS will make up for a poor quality photographer.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 15, 2013)

Skulker said:


> gundul said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



Why underexpose ?

There are numerous scenarios where this may be required, but by far the most useful one is when:

You want to make a Canon sensor look bad.

It is a key weapon in the armoury of wandering Nikon Missionaries. 

;D


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jul 15, 2013)

Skulker said:


> gundul said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...



+1 on your thought, "some people seem to think that LR or PS will make up for a poor quality photographer"... i sometimes use ETTR technique, but not in number of cases such as following image linked from my-face


----------



## gundul (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes I am a poor quality photographer. A good one will do SOOC only. Yeah right...


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jul 16, 2013)

gundul said:


> Yes I am a poor quality photographer. A good one will do SOOC only. Yeah right...



not always sooc since it is normally flat anyways except when having a location with good angles of light. however, the image i posted it up there could be considered as sooc since what i did was noise reduction, sharpen and adding grain back after that if i remember correctly (processed 250 images after getting back from a trip; therefore, no joy to do the details.) want a proof? let me know so that i can post it somewhere when i am getting back home on thursday (note: this image was shot in raw with 5d mark iii and 24-105mm, not only this but there are few of them were shot at the same location...)

note: my camera is set to faithful picture style, rgb color space, no setting on any enhancements, etc... so what i see in the lcd is very very close to what i get. for histogram information, i use rgb histogram to monitor white balance... as if you wonder how i shoot.

here is another image from the same trip that i was trying to edit (after on the right. i think this image was shot with 7d and 70-200mm IS II) and posted it up to look for opinions from friends...


----------



## RGF (Jul 17, 2013)

tyho said:


> After 4 years using Canon gear i am thinking of selling all my stuff and switch over to Nikon to get better sensor performance. The lenses of Nikon are not as good as Canon's but with the Nikon sensor the (DSLR+Lens combi) scores are much better. "It's the combi that makes the picture"
> 
> What do you all think?
> Keep waiting till Canon gets up (again) with Nikon?
> ...



I went through this decision about 6 months and decided to stay with Canon. In many cases Canon won by a small margin. Strongest areas for Canon - long glass, strongest areas for Nikon - Wide Angles and to less extent flash

Now before everyone starts telling me I am wrong, these are my opinions. Opinions are personal, like religion, and since I don't want to start a holy war here, please respect my opinion. If you have a different opinion, please share it as your opinion. After all, some of us like Chocolate more than Vanilla while others prefer vanilla.

Bodies: 1Dx vs D4. Slight edge to 1Dx.
5D3 vs D800. Unless you need ultra high MP, 5D3 is the winner.

Glass: Long glass - Canon is winner
TS - Canon
Intermediate zooms: 70-200 Canon, 70-300 Canon, 24-70 toss up (maybe),
WA: without question Nikon
Flash: Nikon


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 17, 2013)

^------- Canon flash has Equaled Nikon flash. Its a wash at best and the RT system makes Nikon look bad at worst. I'm glad I didn't switch over during the D700 days for the flash.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 17, 2013)

RGF said:


> tyho said:
> 
> 
> > After 4 years using Canon gear i am thinking of selling all my stuff and switch over to Nikon to get better sensor performance. The lenses of Nikon are not as good as Canon's but with the Nikon sensor the (DSLR+Lens combi) scores are much better. "It's the combi that makes the picture"
> ...



When I jumped from Olympus to Canon, I looked at Canon and Nikon. I went Canon because I liked thier long glass and greatly prefered thier user interface. At the time I thought that differences in IQ, DR, and ISO were minimal and besides, as soon as another camera comes out, yours is out of date..... but the glass is forever. To me, the camera is a consumable item that will eventually be worthless and the glass is an investment.


----------



## Skulker (Jul 18, 2013)

gundul said:


> Yes I am a poor quality photographer. A good one will do SOOC only. Yeah right...



If this is supposed to be a reply to my post.

1) I never said you were a "poor quality photographer"
2) I never said a "good one will do SOOC only"

I have no opinion on the first, I'm not aware of having seen one of your photo's, and certainly don't agree with the second.


----------



## Screwdriver (Jul 20, 2013)

The whole switching systems thing is damn funny to me. When I shot film there really wasn't an issue, you shot Nikon F bodies. With digital, I have seen the back and forth technology battle between the two and imho, there really hasn't been a winner as soon as Nikon got FX. Canon is a really great system and so is Nikon, and switching is just wasting money.....


----------



## Rockets95 (Jul 20, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> can0nfan2379 said:
> 
> 
> > What is H & G?
> ...



Thanks - I was going to ask too.


----------



## TeenTog (Jul 20, 2013)

> I think this can take a long time... Maby never...



That's certainly possible. However, IMHO, canon is going through a bit of a rough patch at the moment. A lot of people were pretty confused/angry when the 6D and SL1 were announced. I believe they were trying to appeal to more of a niche, and that didn't go over well with the general population. AKA most of us. I'm hoping that their reputation builds as the 70D starts getting into people's hands, It sounds like a pretty decent camera. As Screwdriver said, all you're going to accomplish is losing money, and gaining a lot of frustration. If I were you, I would pick what you are most comfortable with. Whether its Canon (because you've shot it for a few years) or Nikon (because of their "better" sensors), you should just do what makes you feel the most comfortable.


P.S- When I was deciding whether to buy the G1X or the Sony RX100, I spent a lot of tie comparing the image quality of the two. Later I realized that I would be relatively happy with both, and that I should just go with the one I felt the most comfortable with.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 20, 2013)

TeenTog said:


> ...that didn't go over well with the general population. AKA most of us.



Lol. If by 'most of us' you mean people here on CR, I'd say we're not at all representative of the 'general population'.


----------



## TeenTog (Jul 20, 2013)

> Lol. If by 'most of us' you mean people here on CR, I'd say we're not at all representative of the 'general population'.



Haha sorry Neuro I meant general photographer population


----------



## RGF (Jul 20, 2013)

TeenTog said:


> > Lol. If by 'most of us' you mean people here on CR, I'd say we're not at all representative of the 'general population'.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha sorry Neuro I meant general photographer population



I suspect that the general pop does know what features they need or why. People buy for the wrong reason, heard something, gift, ...


----------

